# bubble eye goldfish bubble popped by filter



## duke6188 (Sep 10, 2005)

Is there anythign i can do to help the bubble grow back quicker or any medication i should put in to help him?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I read that the sacs grow back slowly or not at all and are subject to infection but that's it, as far as medication goes I don't know. I've heard of putting a little aquarium salt helps goldfish but not very familiar with them so not 100% positive on that one.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There is not much to be done and it will heal by itself. However, there is a chance it will never bubble up again. It is a good idea to add a little salt to the water to help your goldfish keep a protective coating over the affected area. Generally salt is added at a teaspoon per 5 gallons. Keep an eye on the affected area to be sure no fungus or bacteria is developing. Since your goldfish is under stress due to the injury, it may be more susceptible to disease. 

If you have not already done so, remove any sharp objects and and other fish (separate the goldfish) that may cause more injury.


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not so sure if there's anything else to be done besides what has already been said! Sorry to you for no solution, but most of all, sorry to your poor fish ... I love bubble eyes! :sad:


----------

